

Joel Job Board to 'Combine' with New Stack Overflow and Server Fault Job Boards - lrm242
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/06/03.html

======
lrm242
Joel's evil plan to change how programmers write resumes revealed: Stack
Overflow karma to be required for all software development jobs! <sarcasm/>

As an employer I'm not sure how I would react to seeing someone's karma in
their resume. I suppose it's ultimately a good thing as it shows they have an
opinion and don't mind sharing it.

